# Opinion on neutering a Whippet dog...



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for opinions on neutering my male Whippet...

There are a few points I'd like to raise beforehand;

I am NOT looking to breed from him!

He is only just coming up to 6 months of age, so I wouldn't be looking at getting him neutered (is this is what I decide) until he has reached full maturity (needing hormones to aid growth) and overcome the adolescent stage (for behavioural reasons) so looking at at least 12-18 months plus (I know Whippets aren't classed as fully grown until 2 years old).

I am also looking to show him - and I know I will need to seek permission from the Kennel Club to be able to show a neutered dog (I had to do this with my Greyhound bitch).

I have been reading the following information;

"On balance, it appears that no compelling case can be made for neutering most male dogs, especially immature male dogs, in order to prevent future health problems. The number of health problems associated with neutering may exceed the associated health benefits in most cases.

On the positive side, neutering male dogs

 eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer

 reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders

 reduces the risk of perianal fistulas

 may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)

On the negative side, neutering male dogs

 if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.

 increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6

 triples the risk of hypothyroidism

 increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment

 triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems

 quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer

 doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers

 increases the risk of orthopedic disorders"

Read from;

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

It seems the negatives out weigh the positives...

At the moment my thoughts are, I would only neuter if 100% necessary...

What are your thoughts please ?

I've only had bitches, my first bitch I spayed 3 months after her first season. I went under veterinary advice where the risk of pyometra was a big concern. My Greyhound was a rescue, therefore spayed before I adopted her.

Thank you


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Personally speaking, I would NEVER neuter a male dog of mine unless for medical reasons. I refer to the article you have posted a lot - the health benefits of leaving them entire by far outweigh the negatives.

I have never had any of the problems that are apparently so rife in entire male dogs - humping, excessive marking, fighting, wandering etc - any small issues we've had would have arose whether the dogs were entire or not and they were easily rectified. 

Where we live and walk means we do not need consider the possibility of behavioural issues arising due to proximity of in-season bitches - but this may be something that you many need to take into account yourself. 

By large - I think it's generally very unnecessary and I loathe the blanket neutering of all dogs that we seem to have fallen into in this country. It is not hard for responsible owners (as I know you are) to successfully manage entire dogs, definitely no rocket science


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought if you wanted to show a male dog in open KC shows, they had to be neutered so judges can feel their testicles? Not sure why judges need to do that though  I had my Golden Retriever bitch spayed and continued to show her but I needed to send them a letter with her details confirming she had been spayed. Again, not sure why either considering she didn't show any changes.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes I agree. We live in the country - no neighbours and no in season dogs nearby. Where I walk publicly is quiet too - I don't go out really early or really late which is when I would expect in season dogs to be walked (if responsible owners!). The negatives far out weigh the positives of neutering in my opinion. It's such a big decision and some vets push neutering. Thankfully my vet isn't like that! x x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I had three male PRTs. One was castrated and the other two were left entire.

All three lived to around sixteen years old and none of them died from any condition connected to whether or not they were neutered.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have decided not to have Dillon done, I really don't want to have him operated on unless we have to. He doesn't seem to have any problems that would be sorted out by having him done, and his never alone with any girls so no we are leaving thing as they are at the moment.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I wouldn't worry...


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

My Riker (lurcher) is 11 now and he is entire. I was very content with his temperment and I was concerned that it may be changed by neutering. He's never had any odd behaviors as a result, never chased after bitches, and it's never been any issue whatsoever to "manage". If you feel you would rather not go ahead with it and are aware you'll need to be careful with off-lead dogs in case of bitches in heat, then I really don't see a problem.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I have had all of my mainly male dogs neutered. It was just a matter of course with them all except my youngest and I have it great thought with him. I always neutered as it was considered the responsible thing to do.


With my youngest though, I looked into it very carefully and only eventually neutered him for behavioural reasons and then after very careful thought and considering all the evidence.

It stopped his humping and roaming. Didn't make any difference to his grumpyness though.

It's a very individual decision, and what's right for one dog/owner will not be right for another.

Interesting point about showing though, I just assumed I couldn't show because he was now neutered. Is this not the case?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I thought if you wanted to show a male dog in open KC shows, they had to be neutered so judges can feel their testicles? Not sure why judges need to do that though  I had my Golden Retriever bitch spayed and continued to show her but I needed to send them a letter with her details confirming she had been spayed. Again, not sure why either considering she didn't show any changes.


It's quite permissible to show a neutered dog. You just have to get a letter from the KC (as the OP has said) and leave it on the judges table as you go in the ring.

It's not even a case of asking the KC's permission, they send the letter on completion f a simple form.

However, as the purpose of showing is ultimately to identify the best examples of the breed to be bred from, it is possible a judge may decide not to award BOB to a neutered dog. I've had this conversation with a judge. All things being equal it shouldn't sway them if the neutered dog was the best match to the breed standard, but if two dogs were very close to first place, the judge may lean towards the entire dog.

I've never had a male dog neutered.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> I have had all of my mainly male dogs neutered. It was just a matter of course with them all except my youngest and I have it great thought with him. I always neutered as it was considered the responsible thing to do.
> 
> With my youngest though, I looked into it very carefully and only eventually neutered him for behavioural reasons and then after very careful thought and considering all the evidence.
> 
> ...


Males are shown entire so that the judge can check they have 'Two normal testicles, fully descended into the scrotum". That's because if a male is cryptorchid or monorchid, it's regarded as a serious fault.

You can show a neutered male, but need written assurance from your vet that he did have normal testicles and wasn't castrated because he had either of the above.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Can't offer anything as ultimately it's down to you , but make sure your vet is aware of the risks etc with a skinny dog having a GA x


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response re showing a neutered dog. I had originally intended showing mine, but his behaviour issues ruled it out. Now I think I may have another goal to reach!

Thanks


Paddyjulie. Good point about anaesthetising dogs with that type of conformation. The anaesthetic risk is to be borne in mind too.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well at least with a male dog its not a long operation for them anaesthetic wise. I expect an experienced vet who does these routine operations will have it done in 30 mins.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies to my post. At the moment my decision is to not neuter unless something arises to make it absolutely 1000% necessary.

I am reluctant to anaesthetise as well, as mentioned by paddyjulie. Slim breeds need great care whilst under and recovering from anaesthetic due to metabolism and thin skin.

Luckily, my vet is very experienced with sighthounds. He was wonderful with our Molly who he wouldn't anaesthetise unless absolutely needed (her teeth were very poor but given her medical problems he wouldn't take the risk - he said even with a healthy Greyhound he wouldn't anaesthetise for a dental unless he felt it completely necessary).

I will be running this all past him, I have very briefly mentioned to him before just saying I won't be considering neutering until he's the right age. But I will express my decision to not neuter which I'm sure he will be in agreement with given his expertise and experience with sighthounds.

Thank you all so much for your opinions! 

Seems we are all on the same wave length xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm another who doesn't neuter unless medically needed, my entire staffy boy has no problems with keeping his.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have whippets and wouldn't have one of my males neutered unless it was for a medical reason. Whippets can be very sensitive to anaesthetics so I wouldn't be happy about putting them through it unnecessarily even with an experienced sight hound vet.

To show your dog neutered you would have to send a letter from your vet saying he had 2 normally descended testicles before hand to the KC and have permission of them to show. 

I think though if there was 2 dogs of equal quality were in a class but 1 neutered the other entire I sure the judge would go for the entire dog rather than the neutered.


----------



## Whippy15 (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I ask what people's views are on female Whippets getting spayed. My new Whippet is 10 weeks old now and when I brought her to the vet she was saying that I should get her spayed at 6 months. She said it prevents Tumors and pyometra. I have no intention of breeding.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

From reading stuff on internet which I honestly don't know if it's true there is higher risk of cancers in dogs after being neutered. So based on that and the fact I've had 4 male dogs none been neutered and never had problems through it. I wouldn't have a dog neutered unless there was a medical benefit from it. Cancer is far too common as it is so why increase that risk in your dog? Also would you put yourself through an operation that wouldn't really benefit you? If not why put your dog through one. 

The main argument people use for neutering is to not have more unwanted dogs in shelters but I think more of the dog I've already got than some pups that may never even be born. It is easy enough to make sure your dog doesn't breed without neutering.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Whippy15 said:


> Can I ask what people's views are on female Whippets getting spayed. My new Whippet is 10 weeks old now and when I brought her to the vet she was saying that I should get her spayed at 6 months. She said it prevents Tumors and pyometra. I have no intention of breeding.


We had Amber done at 6 months never had any trouble with her and she was 12 1/2 when she crossed the bridge.

When we told the breeder we had her from he went mad, said we should have left till she'd had a season or at least 12 months.
Having them done young they stay immature, or as he put it, she'll be a puppy all her life.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Whippy - I think that I remember reading that spaying only lessens the risk of mammary tumours if done before the first season, and that's not a good idea as hormones are very important to growth.

Certainly spaying removes the risk of pyometra but having kept up to 8 bitches at a time for the last 30 years, none neutered, the only pyometra that I've had was in a 7 month old bitch after her first season.

I would only recommend neutering a dog or bitch for health reasons or if you cannot keep a bitch away from male dogs while she is in season.


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

I've quite a few friends with entire male whippies, and they don't have any behavioural issues as a result. When my girl was just out of season and i could walk her again though, it was very interesting to see the variation in the boys' sensitivity to her hormones. The majority paid her no additional attention at all, but one of them got very agitatated and fixated with her. If i'd owned that dog, i may have considered getting him neutered for that reason, so i guess wait and see how your boy is in that respect (altho i live in an urban area with lots of dogs, so if you never see other dogs it might not even matter!)



Whippy15 said:


> Can I ask what people's views are on female Whippets getting spayed. My new Whippet is 10 weeks old now and when I brought her to the vet she was saying that I should get her spayed at 6 months. She said it prevents Tumors and pyometra. I have no intention of breeding.


I've just had my bitch done at 14 months - she had her first season at 12 months. The major factor for me was that because of where we live, i couldn't keep her safe during a season without literally locking her in the flat for the full month. Not feasible for either of us (she has separation anxiety and exercise is a key component of managing it. if she's under exercised the anxiety takes hold and she can barely be left at all).

If that hadn't been the case, i'd have considered not neutering mainly because i felt the health benefits were marginal and it's a big operation. However in the end, she sailed through the op - one sleepy night, then eating / sleeping / cuddling as usual, she never looked sad or sorry and was back on normal exercise at 11 days afterwards.

The temperament thing is interesting. She definitely matured A LOT mentally after her first season, so i do think that is worth waiting for. Also the growth plates don't close until at least 12 months under the influence of "normal" hormones, so neutering early can leave you with a taller and slightly lankier whippet. What is odd though, is that mine has become a lot more "puppyish" SINCE the spay; playing with toys she's ignored for months now, and higher energy levels. This may settle as it's only 3 weeks ago, but it is a marked change right now which i never heard of happening to anyone else!!


----------



## Whippy15 (Mar 14, 2014)

I said that to my vet about the hormones and letting them have at least a first season. She just scoffed at me and no it makes no difference and that it should be done before she has a first season. She said if you let her have a season it increases the risk of her having mammory tumors etc.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> It is easy enough to make sure your dog doesn't breed without neutering.


Not for many people it seems sadly. Not talking about people on here who might research and take things responsibly.


----------

